# Dm mtbo



## Limit83 (17. September 2010)

Hallo Leute,

für mich auch was ganz Neues: Am 10.10. findet in Kirkel die DM MTBO statt: http://www.tv-oberbexbach.de/images/pdf/OL/mbodm-02.pdf

Gruß Limit


----------



## leeqwar (17. September 2010)

schon seit jahren will ich mal ein mtbo-rennen fahren, aber näher als im harz war nie was zu finden. 
und ausgerechnet in dieser blöd gelaufenen saison ist ein rennen im saarland? was ein sch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (17. September 2010)

Für die Ahnungslosen: 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mountainbike-Orienteering


----------



## Blauer Vogel (20. September 2010)

Da gibts zwei Rennen, eins am Samstag in Bexbach (Bundesranglistenlauf) http://www.tv-oberbexbach.de/images/pdf/OL/mbobrl-02.pdf und eins am Sonntag in Kirkel (Dt. Meisterschaft). 

Habt ihr eine Ahnung wie lang Mittel- und Langdistanz ungefähr sind?

Bexbach würde mich ja mehr interessieren als Kirkel mit Lambertsberg. Ich muß dazusagen, ich bin sehr langsam, kann aber eine Karte lesen. Das Orientieren macht super viel Spaß. Ich habe zwei mal einen Orientierungslauf mitgemacht. Am 13.11. ist der nächste Orientierungslauf am Wombacher Weiher http://www.tv-bierbach.de/sportarten/orientierungslauf/saarlandcup/index.html. 

Bin noch am Überlegen mit dem MTB. Blöd ist, dass man sich ewig weit im voraus anmelden muß. Was man auf jeden Fall braucht, ist ein Kartenhalter. Kann man aber auch selbst bauen.


----------



## DeLocke (20. September 2010)

Blauer Vogel schrieb:


> Habt ihr eine Ahnung wie lang Mittel- und Langdistanz ungefähr sind?



Das würd ich auch gern mal wissen!


----------



## Limit83 (20. September 2010)

Langdistanz wurde mir mit etwa 40 km angegeben...


----------



## Blauer Vogel (21. September 2010)

So, ich habs mir überlegt und werde mich anmelden für Bexbach. Kirkel ist mir zu viel. Ich habe hier Ergebnisse von den anderen Bundesranglistenläufen gefunden: http://www.mtbo-deutschland.de/tl_files/ergebnisse/2010/BRL_2010-06_Ergebnis.pdf Erschreckend, wie lange man für 20 km braucht, 2 Std. die Schnellsten. Ich nehme an, ca. 20 km ist die Mitteldistanz. Hier sind Beispielkarten: http://www.ol.tv-bierbach.de/mtbo/wk_orte.htm


----------



## Limit83 (23. September 2010)

Denke die 20 km sind wohl Luftlinie, oder? Anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären... 
Ich hab mich mal für beide Läufe angemeldet, auch wenn ich dann schon nicht mehr im Training bin, will ich mir den Spaß mal gönnen.
Gruß


----------



## npk (23. September 2010)

Rennen? Da bin ich dabei  Nimmt mich einer mit? Bin zwar ein Jahr lang kein MTB mehr gefahren, aber wird schon gehen


----------



## Blauer Vogel (24. September 2010)

Limit83 schrieb:


> Denke die 20 km sind wohl Luftlinie, oder?


Ja, die Streckenlänge ist Luftlinie. Steht hier auf Seite 4 unter Ausschreibung: http://www.mtbo-deutschland.de/mtbo/dbmbo_08.pdf
Allerdings darf man im Gegensatz zum Orientierungslauf nicht querfeldein fahren, außer das Gebiet wäre speziell gekennzeichnet, vielleicht bei einer Wiese? Da sollte man fragen, ob man quer über eine Wiese fahren darf. Bexbach hat ja das große Wiesengelände oberhalb vom Feilbach. Auf Seite 6 steht auch was zu Zeiten und Streckenlängen.


----------



## Blauer Vogel (28. September 2010)

Die Bahndaten sind jetzt online:
http://www.ol.tv-bierbach.de/mtbo/wk_orte.htm
Viel weniger km als ich gedacht hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (7. Oktober 2010)

Die Startlisten sind nun online. Leider nicht viele lokale MTBler mit dabei. 

Soeben hab ich mir die Kartenhalterung 1.0 gebastelt und nach der Probefahrt werd ich wohl auf 1.1 modifizieren müssen. Hab nur noch keine Lösung für den Transponder. Hoffe, dass ich am Samstag vor Ort vielleicht Hilfe von einem erfahreneren MTBOler bekomme. 
Gruß


----------



## Peter Lang (10. Oktober 2010)

und, wie wars in Kirkel?


----------



## Blauer Vogel (10. Oktober 2010)

Ich war nur in Bexbach. Für Kirkel hatte ich keine Zeit. Mir hat es sehr gut gefallen. Den Kartenhalter hatte ich aus einem dünnen Holzbrett gebaut, 6 Löcher reingebohrt und ihn mit Kabelbindern am Lenker und Vorbau festgemacht. Das hat gut geklappt. Daß man den Chip am Bike befestigen musste, wusste ich nicht. Ich hatte aber eine Schnur dabei und habe ihn daran am Lenker festgebunden. Das war ziemlich unpraktisch, weil ich die Schnur immer wieder nach dem Reinstecken des Chips um den Lenker rollen musste, damit sich die Schnur nicht verheddert. Die anderen Leute hatten Gummibänder. 

Alles war sehr gut organisiert und hätte ich vorher noch mal ins Internet geschaut, hätte ich sogar meine Startzeit vorher gewusst. Ich hatte eigentlich mit viel mehr Leuten gerechnet und dass auch viele Saarländer mitmachen. Selbst von den einheimischen Orientierungsläufern waren nur ganz wenige dabei. Es waren ca. 80 Leute. Die ersten Posten waren recht einfach zu finden. Ein Problem hatte ich aber, und zwar konnte ich die Karte nicht richtig sehen. Zum Fahren benutze ich eine Brille für Kurzsichtigkeit und damit sehe ich nah nicht gut. Ohne Brille wollte ich nicht fahren, da ich nicht daran gewöhnt bin und den Boden eigentlich auch gut sehen wollte. So musste ich doch öfters anhalten, die Brille hochheben und die Karte richtig betrachten. Ziemlich doof, denn bergauf kann man auch während des Fahrens die Karte ansehen. 

Dann kam ein Posten oberhalb des Schießstandes in dem Gewirr von Wegen und Rückeschneisen, den ich einfach nicht gefunden habe und auch nicht mehr genau wusste wo ich war. Ich musste bis zu der sternförmigen Kreuzung fahren um mich wieder orientieren zu können. Das Orientieren beim Laufen ist doch einfacher und da verpasst man auch nicht so leicht einen Weg. So habe ich 19 Minuten gebraucht um diesen Posten zu finden (Man bekommt im Ziel einen Ausdruck wo man genau sehen kann wie lange man zwischen den einzelnen Posten gebraucht hat). Die anderen Posten gingen dann wieder einfach und so gab es kein Problem mehr. 

Mehrmals waren an den Posten noch andere Fahrer und die rasten sofort weiter während ich erst die Karte betrachten musste und überlegen musste. So war es denn auch kein Wunder, dass ich in meiner Altersgruppe Letzte wurde. Aber das stört mich jetzt nicht, denn die anderen machen das wahrscheinlich schon jahrelang. Spaß gemacht hat es auf jeden Fall und der Reiz daran ist, dass man etwas suchen muß. Orientierungslauf gefällt mir auch sehr gut, das ist noch schwieriger, denn da muß man die Posten richtig im Unterholz abseits der Wege suchen. Schön sind auch die Karten. Jeder kleine Weg und jeder Hochstand sind genau eingezeichnet. Die Leute machen sich richtig viel Arbeit mit den Karten. Ich hoffe mal nächstes Jahr gibt es wieder so eine Veranstaltung.


----------



## rich.tisch (10. Oktober 2010)

Also Gerüchten zufolge kommt der neue Deutsche Meister aus dem Saarland... *klickst-du-hier*  ;-)


----------



## snoopy-bike (11. Oktober 2010)

rich.tisch schrieb:


> Also Gerüchten zufolge kommt der neue Deutsche Meister aus dem Saarland... *klickst-du-hier*  ;-)



Respekt Kollege!!!

.... kein Wunder wenn man MTB-fahren von jemandem "erlernt", der GPS im Kopf hat...

Bin stolz auf Dich!!


----------



## Limit83 (11. Oktober 2010)

Vielen Dank, vielen Dank.
Damit hat die Saison auch einen schönen Abschluss gefunden, der auch noch eine Menge Spaß gemacht hat. Nun muss ich zumindest zur Titelverteidigung nächstes Jahr mal wieder zu so einer Veranstaltung. Ich kann jedem MTBler, der Karten lesen kann, so eine Wettbewerb nur empfehlen. 
@Snoopy: Die H40 hättest du gewonnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blauer Vogel (12. Oktober 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, das ist ja ein toller Erfolg für jemanden, der das noch nie gemacht hat .


----------

